# Cheap Drybox



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

FOR CHEAP DRYBOX

OK Here is the poop!
I did some research and as usual most people who recommend something don't give the real details or complete details of where to go to get what you are asking for so here is it. 

Go to a Target Store or Amazon.com(free shipping) maybe Walmart and look for the *Rubbermaid Actionpack* storage box in *24 gallon #1172* is 26.5x19.3x17.4in or the *35 gallon # 1191* is 35x20.8x16.9in . After you buy one go to *Homedepot or McMAster Carr*(online) and get some of the holow tube (bulb seal gasket they call it) weather stripping and glue it into the recess on the box. Here is the McMAsterCarr link for the bulb seal. Use the #9 or #10 _McMaster-Carr_ .That should make it pretty water tight. Now use 2 each cam straps around it so it can't pop open and you are ready to go. Both can be sat on but the 24 gallon is smaller so it can handle more sitting weight because its sides are closer to the center of weight. AND THAT'S THE POOP!!

Anyone else have any IDEAS please post em.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

*I'll Make It as Easy as Possible...*

eBay Store - FrontierPlay: Dry Boxes, Camp Necessities, Really COOL River Items

Cheap dry boxes and their customer service from my experience is great. It's so easy all you have to do is sit on your computer and order it and be done with it...no going to Targets or Walmarts where you might get trampled, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Operative word here is "cheap". Been there, done that.
Rubbermaid boxes (even with added weathersealing) will never truly be dry boxes. There are great for items you would like to keep dry. Not for items 
you MUST keep dry.

Definition of a drybox: Keeps contents very dry when the boat is taking a beating right side up in Class V water or is upside down!

For items you must keep dry, buy a drybox!


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

calendar16 said:


> eBay Store - FrontierPlay: Dry Boxes, Camp Necessities, Really COOL River Items
> 
> Cheap dry boxes and their customer service from my experience is great. It's so easy all you have to do is sit on your computer and order it and be done with it...no going to Targets or Walmarts where you might get trampled, etc.
> 
> Good luck!


This is true if you need a real drybox. I bought some Carlisle oars from Darin
They seem to excel in customer service and carry professional products and a lesser price than the big stores do. I highly advise going to frontierPlay and check them out on ebay too.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

*but if your tax return is bigger than you thought...*

you can always do it the right way (but more expensive) and have Down River Equipment (www.downriverequip.com) custom make you a dry box or better yet a kitchen box that will fit your frame to perfection with no wasted space on the sides, etc. Their boxes are bomber and have tabs on them to keep them elevated off the floor and secured to the frame (with some loop straps over the box).

I do not work for Down River, but the store rocks and often I catch myself day dreaming of winning the lottery and spending a good chunk of money with them...


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Better yet, have Dave at MadCatr.com make you a box that is better and probabably a little cheaper than the DRE stuff (which is what I just did for a birthday present to me). I hate frame tabs, they always seam to get in the way at all other time except when the box is in your boat (loading in your truck, storing, using the box for other things than boating, etc.).


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

Another thumbs up for frontier play, I bought a couple of captains boxes from them, and was pleased with the quality, and more than pleased with the customer service. 

If I were in the market for a larger box though, I would probably go with the custom route mentioned above (DRE etc.) With the cookie cutter boxes, there seems to be quite a bit of wasted space, and the extra storage area would be worth the cash, IMO. And of course, Made in USA is always a plus.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot to add, we have one of the larger Frontier Play dryboxes. We went the cheaper route for our first drybox, but not for the second one because:

while the actual box is good, I hate, and I mean hate - the latches on that model which were too over sized with a tab that sticks out for a lock that catches and bends on everthing and the latches are not adjustable for tension and are too loose. You can't easily replace the latches because they are so oversized compared to other standard latchs (the rivet/screw whole patterns don't match) The wires to catch the lid when open are too close to the edge of the box and always seem to get between the lid and box edge when closing. All of the screws holding for the lid and hinges and latches were all loose when the box arrived and all needed tightening. 

The gasket around the bottom lid sill sucked (crappy cheep sticky thin foam) and needed replacing with a standard quality rubber gasket after 1 weeklong trip.

One small point - the Frontier play sticker is huge and kind of obnoxious looking to me. 

This box was baught new from frontier play about 2 years ago (maybe they have better latches, gaskets, lid wires, and have better QA/QC before shipping)

For roughly 30% more cost, I got a super box from Dave at madcatr with a superior handle design, lid, gasket, and latches, custom fit to my boat/frame dimensions maximizing space. Made in America by a fellow boater. This was worth it to me.


Jason


----------

